# How long?



## piranharule123 (Jun 16, 2005)

How long can 3 baby red belly piranha live in a ten gallon tank?


----------



## PuffPiff (May 23, 2005)

maybe a month or 2


----------



## b-unit34 (Apr 1, 2005)

depending on how big they are maybe a monthe because they grow an inch a month and will get crowded and kill each other


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

a month


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

It all depends what your conception of "how big" a baby is.


----------



## piranha98 (Jun 15, 2005)

i would say a month


----------



## piranha98 (Jun 15, 2005)

how big r they


----------



## piranha98 (Jun 15, 2005)

sorry but wat r you gonna move them into?


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

piranha98 said:


> i would say a month
> [snapback]1073147[/snapback]​





> piranha98 Posted Today, 06:25 PM
> how big r they





> piranha98 Posted Today, 06:25 PM
> sorry but wat r you gonna move them into?


Holy Cow, edit button :laugh:









For the orignal question,I wouldnt do it long at all


----------



## oojit (Feb 24, 2005)

Seriously p98, don't be a postwhore. And I concur w/ mashunt. Just wait for a bigger tank then house them.


----------



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

id have em in a bigger tank right off the bat also. I just think it makes for healthier and happier p's.


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

I had 3 babies in a 10 gallon. I left them in there for 2 weeks and then moved them to a 75 gallon.

They could live in there for a couple months. You have to pay careful attention to tank maintenence though.

The true answer is: Yes they can stay in there for months. Is it healthy for them?....no.


----------



## dynasty691 (Jun 15, 2005)

i keep my babys in a 29 for about 3 months them moved them so id say about a month


----------

